# Creating a "Hedgie Zone" in my loft



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

OK! So with the impending new addition of a female hedgie tomorrow, I was hoping to turn our loft into a Hedgie Zone!

There is tons of space and I can leave their playpens set up most of the time, keep ALL their (I say this lovingly) crap upstairs with them and they would all fit up there with space for her quarantine area and the other two cages.

Sounds like paradise right? The only problem is it is summer time and I live in central Florida. :?. Our loft has AC, two fans and the upper windows are covered with insulation. But for a few hours a day, it gets into the low to mid 80sF. (85 max) Would this be detrimental to them? Too hot? 

It will start cooling down in about a month (Late September). I was just hoping to get everyone upstairs and settled asap. 

Any help would be great. Expect pics tomorrow of our new girl!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Can't wait for pictures!!  My apartment has little circulation and no AC, and this summer Piglet's cage has reached ~87 a couple times (even with the tile, frozen water bottle, etc). He's definitely been uncomfortable, but for a few hours a day (and in my case, that heat only lasted a week or two), he didn't seem too perturbed.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Thanks Abbys! Yeah, I plan on stopping by Lowes for some tiles and I already have cold packs in the freezer, just in case. I browsed the heating/cooling threads a bit looking for some answers, but I like to have opinions just in case!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

That sounds ADORABLE! Sharing pictures is a must!

I would be a bit concerned about the higher temps but if you keep a close watch and are prepared hopefully it will be fine. Every hedgehog is different when it comes to comfortable (and safe) temperature range so be aware to keep an eye on both of them just in case a certain temp isn't really alright for both hedgies. I also remember seeing threads on what's recommended for keeping hedgies cool if you need to lot into it more. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Thanks sklock! I have browsed the other threads, so I have an idea of what to do. And luckily, I don't go into work until 2 or 3 most days, so I am here when the hotter part of the day starts.

I am nervous about taking on a third hedgie, but this lady can't give her the time she needs.  *fingers crossed* that she is happy and healthy. I was heart broken the last time I rescued a girl hedgie...


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

OK, this lady is driving me nuts. I didn't sleep all last night from anticipation and worry that I wouldn't hear my alarm go off. We were supposed to meet at 10am and its 10:10 now. I texted her at 9:30 asking if we were still on to meet up and STILL no answer. 

I hardly know this person and I don't want to drive out there if a) I am going to get stood up and b) if this lady could be some crazy head. IDK.

Thoughts?!


----------



## taymac_24 (Mar 2, 2013)

I think if it was myself and the drive was a reasonable distance, I would drive out even if she didn't reply in the morning.

Hopefully by now you have met up with her and brought your little girl home! I know how excited you must be because I am bringing my own little girl home in two days. Goodluck and let us know how it turned out!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Well that's annoying! I hope she answers and everything goes smoothly!


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I posted a "Meet Dosa" thread. More pics on there to follow!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh, um, yeah... I totally knew that... oops.


----------

